

Your CV in LaTeX - part four - denglish
http://stefano.italians.nl/archives/50

======
thamer
(Really sorry if this post sounds like a job search, I have a good job and am
not looking for one). 10 months ago someone posted a story on
programming.reddit on how to write your CV using LaTeX; I put a link to mine
and released the source. I got praise for it, so I'd like to share it here as
well.

This is the “neat LATEX Résumé” on [http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/resume-
writing-example-latex-tem...](http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/resume-writing-
example-latex-template-linux-curriculum-vitae-professional-cv-layout-format-
text-p54/)

Direct link to the PDF (French résumé): <http://n.favrefelix.free.fr/cv.pdf>

~~~
shadytrees
Thanks! This is Neat. I can actually read your .cls file without getting a TeX
headache.

------
speek
As much as I like LaTeX, It's not something I would typeset my resumé in. Then
again, I was a graphic designer in another life and I think that resumés that
stand out, stand a chance.

I can tell you that when I'm looking through a pile of resumés, the ones that
are actually interesting/eye catching are probably the ones of the people who
I want working with me.

------
lutorm
Doesn't everyone make their CV in Latex?

~~~
pmjordan
Before I went self-employed, I was involved in hiring for the company I worked
for. 99% of CVs were MS Word documents. Also, most of them were pretty bad,
especially the ones coming in through agencies. (no clear structure, terrible
formatting, butchered English)

Personally, I've always maintained mine in (very plain) HTML and LaTeX
versions.

